# A Spiritual Exercise with the Epistles.



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

I have started this thing and it is really blowing my mind, just wanted to see if anyone else has done this and if you found it as powerful as I have: I am going through the Epistles one at a time BUT with a slighly different approach. I am reading them as they were meant to be read: As letters....and as such I am reading them start to finish. I read Galations the other day, as a unit rather than reading a chaper and putting it down, it was a real experience to "feel" the Epistle as a whole cohesive unit! Some of you may read this and say..."Well, duh!" actually I sort of feel that way myself so don't feel gulty. I just wanted to see if some of you have done this, and if so, did this approach give a new appreciation of the Epistles? Grace and Peace.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> I have started this thing and it is really blowing my mind, just wanted to see if anyone else has done this and if you found it as powerful as I have: I am going through the Epistles one at a time BUT with a slighly different approach. I am reading them as they were meant to be read: As letters....and as such I am reading them start to finish. I read Galations the other day, as a unit rather than reading a chaper and putting it down, it was a real experience to "feel" the Epistle as a whole cohesive unit! Some of you may read this and say..."Well, duh!" actually I sort of feel that way myself so don't feel gulty. I just wanted to see if some of you have done this, and if so, did this approach give a new appreciation of the Epistles? Grace and Peace.



I have never done this with focus. What I have done is had them read to me. To sit and listen to a whole book is amazing too. THe most intense was siting listening to Revelation to John being read aloud


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have started this thing and it is really blowing my mind, just wanted to see if anyone else has done this and if you found it as powerful as I have: I am going through the Epistles one at a time BUT with a slighly different approach. I am reading them as they were meant to be read: As letters....and as such I am reading them start to finish. I read Galations the other day, as a unit rather than reading a chaper and putting it down, it was a real experience to "feel" the Epistle as a whole cohesive unit! Some of you may read this and say..."Well, duh!" actually I sort of feel that way myself so don't feel gulty. I just wanted to see if some of you have done this, and if so, did this approach give a new appreciation of the Epistles? Grace and Peace.
> ...


Yes, this is a good approach as well, in the Early Church Holy Scripture was an oral thing, I have Max McLean on MP3 reading the King James (he also does the ESV and NIV), he has a good solid voice and it lifts you to hear the Word spoken.


----------



## JM (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I have James Earl Jones!!!!

1:3Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of the prophecy, and keep the things that are written therein: for the time is at hand


----------



## A5pointer (Oct 23, 2007)

This is both happy and sad. Sad in that many of us come to this basic realization many years after been indoctrinated to Christianity. We live in a biblically illiterate evangelical church culture that models horrible proof texting with no regard for context literary, historical, cultural etc. Many of us spend years totally misunderstanding our bibles. Most of us can say that most of our Christian friends still have no idea. Both happy and sad, spread the news to your friends.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

A5pointer said:


> This is both happy and sad. Sad in that many of us come to this basic realization many years after been indoctrinated to Christianity. We live in a biblically illiterate evangelical church culture that models horrible proof texting with no regard for context literary, historical, cultural etc. Many of us spend years totally misunderstanding our bibles. Most of us can say that most of our Christian friends still have no idea. Both happy and sad, spread the news to your friends.


Part of it is sad ,in my case ,my problem was chopping up my reading so much! This why I want to begin looking at Scripture in much larger units. As I type now I am listening to Geneisis(Bible Boook not the band),I want to start hearing the word as I go about what I am doing, along with daily reading. I think for me this will help me see the Holy-Writ in more cohesive units.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> I have Max McLean on MP3 reading the King James...



If you want to hear the real "voice of the Bible," you should listen to Alexander Scourby read the KJV.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

bookslover said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have Max McLean on MP3 reading the King James...
> ...


You know, I had the Scourby for a long time.....but here I risk blasphemy....I think McLeans might be a little better. DON"T STONE ME!


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2007)

etexas said:


> You know, I had the Scourby for a long time.....but here I risk blasphemy....I think McLeans might be a little better. DON"T STONE ME!



I won't stone you...though I must admit you look a little stoned in your avatar photo!


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

bookslover said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I had the Scourby for a long time.....but here I risk blasphemy....I think McLeans might be a little better. DON"T STONE ME!
> ...


Yo man.......don't dog the shades!


----------

